# Cycling using dead fish?



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I am looking to cycle my 10 gallon aquarium but don't have the money to get live fish nor do I want to dose ammonia due to being almost 9 months pregnant. When I cycled it to begin with about 1-1.5 months ago now, I used three Black Mollies that eventually had to be put down due to the fact that they were going to be given back to the pet store when I was done, but they contracted a fungal infection. My filter has failed and due to the fact that I've been on bedrest, I don't know how long it's been off but it's completely dry and the fish have passed on.

When I euthanized the Mollies, I put their bodies in the freezer because I wanted to practice articulation on a small specimen. Again, being pregnant, I didn't want to mess with it just yet. My question is, can I use their bodies (about 2") as an ammonia source to cycle my tank? The other fish have already been disposed of. I also have some frozen cocktail-sized bait shrimp I could use but they smell strongly of saltwater. Opinions?


----------



## crzy2u (Jan 16, 2014)

If your fish died with a disease I wouldn't risk putting that in my tank.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Dead fish will certainty create ammonia as they decompose, the shrimp would work, too. I've read about people doing this successfully, but they always complain about the smell - you're pregnant, so likely super sensitive to odors - blegh!

As far as the fungal infection is concerned - I'm *guessing* that the freezer may have taken care of that - but I don't think I'd want to risk it. Of course you know me - I'm the over-cautious fish-keeper!

You could maybe try fishfood?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I didn't even think about the infection. Hmmm. 

I've tried fish food and hated it. I guess I'll do feeders and TSS again. It was the least stressful route before. Definately need a new filter first, though. This is the third time this has happened. I'm tired of cycling this tank!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

My first nitrogen cycle used rotting fish for ammonia. Had to wipe all the Saprolegnia mold off the filter, heater, etc. That tank stank for a year. Never again.

TSS (or equivalent) is the only way to cycle a tank anymore, in my opinion. This is the 21st century, after all. Don't know why you'd use feeders. You can stock right away with TSS.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I can tell as soon as I walk through the door when a fish has died by the smell - I would never use any decaying.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

If you _do_ decide to use TSS, you can pick up where you left off on your review thread!


Hal. . . _UG!!! _


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

What does TSS stand for, besides Toxic... and Times Squares Stores?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Tetra Safe Start! 
It's a bottled bacteria product designed to help kick-start the nitrogen cycle in aquariums.


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

LOL! Fish don't change, but the hardline products certainly have!  Thanks!


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't do it... Just seems nasty and may spread disease.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

We don't heat our slate-bottomed tanks with a candle anymore, Jim, nor use the substrate as the filter. 

The hardware has, indeed, evolved ---if you can call manipulating the nitrogen cycle hardware. The software has change, too. We have access to information about and techniques for safe aquarium - keeping that were just not available to our parents and grandparents.


It's nice to cycle in a week. And it's good for the livestock.


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

Candles? We had Supreme heaters and the lesser quality Longlife brand.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

My first tank, although I'm young at 19, ran an under-gravel. Man, that thing was nasty. I remember hating breaking that tank down.... All the mulm.... I didn't like touching that water and in my tanks I have now I don't care if I get a mouthful of tank water white siphoning. :roll: I'm so glad we've moved past UGs!!


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

My dad had 2 pet shops when I was a teen and under gravel filters were the 'latest and greatest' at the time. So every tank had one. The theory sounded great. The reality was less than wonderful - something about having to do a reverse flow to clean it up and function better. And then the powers that be invented sponge filters....


----------



## mcompagno (Feb 27, 2013)

Uh...no you can't. You would be asking for some very bad stuff to multiply in your tank. No offense, but isn't his common sense?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It's no different than using raw shrimp, which is an endorsed method.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I used frozen fresh salmon. Not as smelly as shrimp. But still noisome in the extreme, and very long-lasting.

Nothing wrong with it. Just old-school.


----------

